# 3"50 from HMCS Fraser to be placed at HMCS Prevost in London, Ontario.



## Mainz (2 Apr 2012)

The 3"50 gun from the decommissioned and dismantled HMCS Fraser was saved and will be placed at HMCS Prevost in London, Ontario. HMCS Fraser was the last survivor of the St. Laurent-class destroyer which were the first Canadian designed and built warships. Plans are to have the gun mounted on the grounds of HMCS Prevost next to the Battle of the Atlantic memorial. It is hoped that it will be in place in time to be dedicated at this year’s Battle of the Atlantic Ceremony on 6 May, 2012. More information at:

https://www.facebook.com/HMCSPrevost


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Apr 2012)

Soooooo! If I recall my 3'50 cal. distance tables, this means no one is now safe in the greater London area


----------



## Mainz (2 Apr 2012)

Yes Sir.
We've had a few entertaining discussions about where we should actually aim it before it's permanently mounted.    >


----------



## Towards_the_gap (2 Apr 2012)

The Art Gallery.....


----------



## AC 011 (2 Apr 2012)

Fleming Drive


----------



## Pusser (2 Apr 2012)

Just be concerned when somebody starts painting silouettes of cars on the gunshield....


----------



## startbutton (2 Apr 2012)

Could aim it at the pedestrian bridge in front of the amouries ... probably make a few people do a double take.


----------



## FSTO (3 Apr 2012)

Ah the 3" 50, "A system, engage! A system, shoot! ..............Open all keys, close all keys. A system, Shoot!...............A system misfire, we will now wait for the 2 minute ............"


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Apr 2012)

We must have served on the same gun crew ->


----------



## Pusser (3 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> We must have served on the same gun crew ->



I think we've all served on that gun crew...


----------



## WoodFishN (30 Jun 2012)

"A" mount target City Hall, In Line On Range, Fire for Effect,  Salvo Shoot


----------



## Mainz (19 Jul 2012)

An update photo of HMCS Prevost Naval Memorial Park. The mount for HMCS Fraser gun is built, the gun is in it's final stages of refurbishment, will be transported soon. A cedar boardwalk will be added to make the entire site handicapped accessible. I am posting an image of what it will soon look like. Please visit our facebook site for more information,and to learn when the official dedication of the gun will be. Everyone is invited.

https://www.facebook.com/HMCSPrevost


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Jul 2012)

Mainz said:
			
		

> An update photo of HMCS Prevost Naval Memorial Park. The mount for HMCS Fraser gun is built, the gun is in it's final stages of refurbishment, will be transported soon. A cedar boardwalk will be added to make the entire site handicapped accessible. I am posting an image of what it will soon look like. Please visit our facebook site for more information,and to learn when the official dedication of the gun will be. Everyone is invited.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HMCSPrevost




The park looks great! Thanks to _Prevost_ for a fine effort.


----------

